# Quick urination question



## worriedwithfear (Sep 3, 2017)

If you drank 500ml of say water (small bottle) would you void exactly 500ml within say an hour of drinking it, assuming you had nothing else and everything was functioning normally (physically)?


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

worriedwithfear said:


> If you drank 500ml of say water (small bottle) would you void exactly 500ml within say an hour of drinking it, assuming you had nothing else and everything was functioning normally (physically)?


Too many variables to the question.
When you drink fluids they start being absorbed into your bloodstream immediately,if they contain sugar or salts it happens quicker which is the reasoning behind sports drinks.This “new” water becomes indistinguishable from other water in your bloodstream and it circulates around most of your organs.A lot of it goes to your kidneys which start producing urine immediately.Depending on how dehydrated you are,whether you are exercising and sweating you will only urinate a certain percentage of the water you take in.
This percentage increases if you drink an excessive amount in a short period of time.


----------



## worriedwithfear (Sep 3, 2017)

Ok so it depends on circumstances and the individual then? That's why they say to drink more during the summer or if you leave in hotter climates.

I seem to be able to hold in fluid and go without voiding for quite a while. Like for example last night, I'm pretty sure I drank more than 500 ml and still haven't felt the need to go yet.
Previous day though I drank the same quantity and felt the need to go about an hour later. I was quite anxious at the time.


----------



## poida (Jan 17, 2014)

What a strange thing to worry about. 

You are meant to take in more than 2 litres a day on average but it varies wildly depending on your activity and temperature. Some of that liquid is in food.

You cant have too much water or pee too much so you should probably stop worrying about it and drink often.

500ml isn't much water, more of a top up.

Keep in mind you lose water from your body anywhere between 1.5L per day and 10L per day with heavy exercise.

You lose water from urine, feces, sweat, breathing, and chemical reactions in the body. 

Go get a drink.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Drink when you're thirsty. Your body will let you know what it needs.

As for your original question - ever notice that you weigh less in the morning than you did the night before? The only possible reason for that is sweat and exhalation even when you're comatose.


----------



## Bananapeel (May 4, 2015)

worriedwithfear said:


> If you drank 500ml of say water (small bottle) would you void exactly 500ml within say an hour of drinking it, assuming you had nothing else and everything was functioning normally (physically)?


Nope. Your body expels water in other ways than just urine. The humidity in your breath, the sweat on your skin, etc. So while your body maintains water balance it is not all oral ingestion to urine excretion.


----------



## worriedwithfear (Sep 3, 2017)

Today I woke up and had a small void (yellowish) after having drunk at least a litre in total I reckon over night which I thought was unusual. I had a tea and coffee for breakfast and then pasta for lunch with bread followed by natural ice cream. Voided a good hour after all this and it was a good amount. 
However about an hour later I went for a long walk and felt that slight sensation of wanting to pee again. Had a coffee before going home and voided. Then I masturbated and voided after and a small amount came out (yellowish). About half an hour later though I felt the urge to go again and voided a decent (clear and odourless) amount. 

My concern is where and how did this last void of urine come from? AND why was it a different colour to the urine I produced just half an hour before? I realise it could be the caffeine intake but I've not had an issue with this before. With high blood sugar I realise you would also be very thirsty (which I'm not) and the urine would smell sweet (which it does not).
But also I'm confused because I thought I of have had a large void in the morning after drinking a large amount the night before. So this inconsistency is confusing. Also worrying about this I know is probably making things worse


----------

